
Campanologomania – The mathematics of medieval church bells - Thevet
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/53/hunt.php
======
PeterWhittaker
An unexpected trip into combinatorics, serialism, English religious practices,
drunken revelry, and home exercise equipment.

Quite an interesting read.

------
tizzdogg
Fascinating article. Iterating over all the possible permutations of notes
reminds me of Brian Eno's composition for the chimes of the Long Now clock.
They will ring with a different melody every day for 10000 years.

